# Fujita air intake system



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

Somebody has the Fujita air intake system in his altima ? how is the difference with the other brands ? (AEM, Injen, Nismo, K&N)


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

there are so many threads about CAI's but no one has really asked about the fujita.. if you ask me .. weapon R and fujita intakes are both garbage... the only two intakes i would ever put on my car would be injen and nismo.. i've had them both.. and i like the injen much better.... but hey the fujita comes with a hat.. if you're into hats that is def the right intake for you..


----------



## Suicidalspd99 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have the Fujita. I love it. One piece intake. I think it is better than the Injen and I always used Injen. I love the quality. Well built. Detailed instructions. Oh yeah it does come with a hat but i tossed it.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

hahahha... well at least i give you props for not keepin the stupid hat.. lol


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

WELL, i HAVE heard of the Fujita intake. a couple guys on my fav maxima forum said they got 12 hp to the wheels (dyno'ed) on their 6th gen max's. and they love it.

Oh, and CDMORENOT, FYI...













































it comes with a duffelbag too!:fluffy: :woowoo:


----------



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks guys for your comments, with this comments I'll be able to get my own decision


----------

